# Thracian



## Kartof

Does anyone know if there has been any effort to reconstruct the extinct language?  It's been extinct since the Early Middle Ages and several inscriptions have been found.  Has enough vocabulary been gathered for these inscriptions to be deciphered or for the grammar and origin of the language to be uncovered?  Thanks in advance; any input would be great.


----------



## osemnais

There have been quite a lot of Thracian toponyms and names documented, e.g. the Thracian godess of Earth Zemela, the cities of Gordion, Gordiokome, Gordinia, the mountain Gar, etc. there are tens of documented names and they can provide a starting point for a reconstruction.
Then we have the Thracian ring of Ezerovo, which has an inscription on it:
ΡΟΛΙΣΤΕΝΕΑΣΝ
ΕΡΕΝΕΑΤΙΛ
ΤΕΑΝΗΣΚΟΑ
PΑΖΕΑΔΟΜ
ΕΑΝΤΙΛΕΖΥ
ΠΤΑΜΙΗΕ
ΡΑΖ
HΛΤΑ
transliterated:
rolisteneasnereneatilneaniskoarazeadomeantilezyptamiierazilta


----------



## Kartof

Interesting! Do you know what the inscription means?


----------



## shawnee

Directly from Wikipedia on Thracian Language: 
"I am Rolisteneas, a descendant of Nereneas. Tilezipta, an Arazian woman, delivered me to the ground."


----------



## osemnais

I'm very interested in how was that meaning deciphered. I have read another one and find it much more plausible.


----------

